# Mom wanting to be a chef



## griz (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi everyone out there!
I am a mom of a nine year old, I always wanted to go to culinary school but instead I went somewhere else and graduated with a degree in computer info sytems... BORING!!!. I would like to attend culinary school and make my dream a reality but I am afraid that my time with my daughter will be very limited. Can a parent out there please share some thoughts with me...thank you, every word is aprreciated


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

There was a 25 y/o student in my class back in baking who had 3 kids (she was a teen mom). She couped fairly well but she had the tendancy to rely on others (namely me) to take notes in class when she couldn't attend like on days when she had to take the kids to the doctors or pick them up from school when the father was working. 

I think its do-able but its going to take a lot of patients and effort. Personally, I'd say do what makes you happy.


----------



## georgiagirl (Nov 15, 2004)

I am in the same boat..except for I am 33 with a 5 yo and I am doing the same. This will be round #3 in college. I guess keep trying until you get something you like to do. 

I opted for the weekend program in my area so that I could have more QT with my little one as well. Hate that drop the family for "me" thing. I feel guilty but glad I will be doing what I love and if that makes me happy, then the whole family is happy!


----------

